# Will these momo rims fit my 98 200sx?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay I came across this hell of a deal on a set of rims. This girl has them on a civic, like a second gen civic with tires and all she's selling. They're for an accord though so she has adapters on them. But here's what they are.......wheels and tires.....

16.7 Momo Split 5
215.40R16

They stick out probably about a quarter inch from her fenderwells due to the adapters. 

So will they fit on my car? If they do... how far if any will they stick out my fender wells? 

They're really nice rims, in pretty good condition and she only wants $300 for the rims and tires and the tires have about 50% tread left on them.... so if they will fit properly then I'm jumping on the deal tomorrow. Any help seriously appreciated.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You require 100 mm x 4 bolt pattern, 35 mm - 40 mm offset with 59 mm hub-centric rims. Be afraid, be very afraid of those adapters as your wheels studs may not be long enough.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay, well I found out today through American Racing that the civic's bolt pattern is the same as the 200sx.... he said they would definately fit but how far they will stick out he don't know. So do I have anything left to be afraid of? heh


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

LaRon, look up the offset of the wheel! How do we know how it will look if you don't give us any info? Also If civic girl uses adapter for her wheels and you found out that your car has same bolt pattern, wouldn't that imply that you also have to use the adapters?

use www.tirerack.com to verify bolt pattern and www.google.com to find wheel offset


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Ok so the 95 200sx has a 4 x 100 bolt pattern right? forgive me if i'm dumb but I've never checked 
Thanks guys!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yup...4x100.


----------

